# How many bikes do you have and which one is your favourite?



## Anonymous1502 (14 Oct 2020)

I only have 1 bike.


----------



## Johnsop99 (14 Oct 2020)

I have 5. My favourite is the one I'm riding at the time!


----------



## chriswoody (14 Oct 2020)

Currently 4 complete bikes and a few frames, wheels and other sundry bits lying around. 

A Kona Sutra LTD gravel bike.
A home made Bamboo Bike.
A Tern Link Uno, single speed folding bike for the commute.
A Dawes Super Galaxy from 1993, currently bolted to the turbo.

My favourite? Which ever one I happen to be riding. Though the Kona has given me some amazing adventures this last year.


----------



## straas (14 Oct 2020)

4

I like them all, and they all do different things:

Summer roadie for good weather, nice and smooth and fast
Winter roadie - full mudguards, solid
MTB - for messing about, can pull a trailer if needed
Brompton - For errands / pub


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

9.

My Felt.


----------



## davidphilips (14 Oct 2020)

Own 11 perhaps favourite is the Genesis volare but like them all,trying not to buy another as no room,but would consider buying another 931 frameset and doing a transplant.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Oct 2020)

I think there are currently 6 bikes in the house, a definite 3 of them are "mine" although I use one or two of the others occasionally as well. Pool bikes if you will. 

My favourite is the Genesis Tour de Fer which coincidentally I've had for exactly one year this week.


----------



## GetFatty (14 Oct 2020)

Currently 4:

Single speed Mango
Giant hardtail MTB
Planet X Kaffenback commuter
Planet X Titanium Sportive

Favourite is definitely the Sportive


----------



## Kajjal (14 Oct 2020)

Unless it gets really rough off road my diverge as it is good on or off road.


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2020)

Currently ... erm ... let me count (in order of arrival / build / purchase):

Ridgeback Platinum - audax bike but unused this year as no long distance audaxes have been held. It's staying though as I built it and then rode PBP and LEL so there's memories, particularly as I got fit on a silver one of these. Which then snapped!
Principia TT2 Light - TT bike. May be staying or going, but I _do_ like Principia's and it's my only one currently.
Raleigh Pioneer - 'town' bike. Cheap as anything, lives outside. Not worth getting rid of.
Wilier Montegrappa - commuter. Either that or the Raleigh SP Race will be staying for commuting duties when they return.
Holdsworth roi de velo - track bike. My birthday present for the 'big' number this year. Regularly raced.
Avanti Circa 1 - winter/cross bike for winter commuting. Probably staying but it's not 'loved'
Dawes Kingpin - in pieces for a re-build to add more gears and reduce weight. Shared with my son.
Giant Trinity TT bike - been out on loan since February and I've only ridden it once  . Going on sale next year.
Fuji Track bike - restored this year for me to learn rollers as I was bored May/June and go grasstrack racing. Will probably be sold next year.
Raleigh SP Race - built as a 'temporary' race bike but is a cruiser. Either this or the Wilier are being sold next year.
NeilPryde Nazare - bought last weekend as an interim Zwift race bike. This or my son's Cervelo S3 will be sold next year.
So that's 11  of which 4 will be sold next year.

Which one is my favourite? That's harder. Most of these I've built up from framesets so it's like asking me to choose between my children 

But ... probably the Ridgeback. It's flawed but the one I'd keep if I could only have one bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2020)

One for every day of the week plus a spare 

2 mountain bikes, 1 a bit of a lardy aluminium the other a much lighter carbon. 2 hybrids, both Specialized Vita. 1 aluminium with mudguards for the wet and the other a carbon for dry roads. 4 road bikes......2 Specialized Ruby, 1 Cube Peloton and 1 Ribble.

Strangely it’s actually the cheapest bike, the Cube that I have put most miles on.


----------



## All uphill (14 Oct 2020)

Three. Each has a role, although my 531 Raleigh Grand Sports doesn't get used enough and may go in the spring, leaving room for something else.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Oct 2020)

One.... its my favourite


----------



## cougie uk (14 Oct 2020)

This is like asking which of your children is your favourite. They have feelings you know.


----------



## steve292 (14 Oct 2020)

3 
Trek domane sl5
scott hybrid
spesh allez sport

I like all of them


----------



## rivers (14 Oct 2020)

3.
My Sublime Zoku- summer Road bike
Felt F40x CX bike- winter/wet weather and off-road 
Cannondale Slice TT bike
My favourite is my Sublime. It's a lovely ride


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2020)

5, see sig.
Unfortunately I can only use the carbon on the turbo right now


----------



## Dan77 (14 Oct 2020)

1. Trek FX2 Disc Hybrid.
Soon to be joined by a Canyon CF SL Disc 8.0 Di2 though. Bit of a gamble at the price but certainly expect that to become my favourite bike!


----------



## figbat (14 Oct 2020)

Five. No favourite - each one has a role that it does best.

Felt Decree 1 full-sus carbon-fibre MTB; magic carpet ride over all but the worst trails; climbs surprisingly well. My pick for summer trail riding over varied terrain.
Cube Reaction GTC Pro 29 hard tail carbon-fibre 29er; an unburstable, do-it-all bike used in all weathers, all conditions, all terrains. My pick for wet offroad riding.
Fuji Altamira 2.7 carbon fibre road bike; my pick for any road-only rides but usually only in the dry as it is not prepared for 'guards.
Trek 830 Mountain Track gravel project; built myself from a 1997 MTB frame, altered from 26" to 700c, cantilevers to discs, 3x7 to 1x10, flat bars to drops. My pick for winter roads and year-round gravel. My first and, so far, only self-built bike project so quite special to me.
Dawes Kingpin; 20" shopping bike. My pick for riding to the local farm shops and village stores to support local businesses and leave the car at home.

Each bike is my favourite for its job. Some overlap - I've taken the liberty of preparing a Venn diagram:


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2020)

Four now, was five.

Favourite is my hand built Columbus SLX road bike with full Dura Ace - no other bike like it anywhere (it's unique). 

For fun, has to be my Boardman FS Pro - it's a really good bike and a very capable MTB - it's also my most ridden.


----------



## sleuthey (14 Oct 2020)

2 to keep and one project that will be sold shortly. 

My favourite is my Single Speed converted from a 1990s MTB.


----------



## Specialeyes (14 Oct 2020)

Embarassingly, I keep a Google spreadsheet to track the _family _bike fleet! 

The OP has just prompted me to assign a 'registered keeper' to each one in the spreadsheet, much like DVLA. In reality we all mix-and-match, so we'll all have a suitable bike for the occasion, including the kids' other halves. The default setting for keeper is 'me', which I guess is fair enough but does explain the results below. Fortunately, we're all pretty much within the range of adjustment of the bikes - though our son is now over 6ft, we haven't marked the kitchen wall for about 6 years / 4" so we're officially still the same height! 

Me: 14 (road, gravel, mountain, vintage, Brommie)
Mrs Spesh: 4 (road, hybrid, vintage, Brommie)
20 y/o Jr Spesh: 2 (vintage, Brommie)
15 y/o Speshette: 4 (gravel, vintage, mountain, Brommie)
Guests / Other halves: 4 ((vintage, Brommie)x2)

Average age across all the bikes: 24 (1996)
Oldest: 1938
Newest: 2020

Favourite to ride: Bianchi Specialissima X4 1987 - just an absolute pleasure to ride
One to grab if the store was on fire: Bianchi Folgorissima 1952


----------



## KiterStu (14 Oct 2020)

Bickerton Junction 1707 County, bought during the 2017 rail strikes, great for nipping down to the local shops

B’Twin Rockrider 540 Hardtail, for the local woods and towpaths 

Raleigh Pioneer Classic 1996, gradually improving this and kitting it out as a long distance towpath tourer. If I could only have one bike it would be this one, cheap as chips, easy to fix, a very good all rounder.

Raleigh Dynatech 700 1990, fancied an old style Raleigh to recapture my youth 😎

Bianchi Via Nirone Xenon 2016, bought this recently, always fancied a Bianchi in Celeste blue. It’s a truly lovely bike 💖


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2020)

Van Nicholas Ventus Ti (lovely riding nimble roadie)
Planet X Tempest Ti (Commuter, touring & wet weather)
Raleigh MTrax MTB Ti/Steel (Hack, pub, utility)
Pinnacle Pyrolite Alu (Spare commuter, touring & wet weather)


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2020)

I could add my son's, five of which he either built or helped to build:

Cervelo S3 - race bike. Going to me next year  as he's getting a Ridley Noah Fast team bike (it's now 'public' so I don't have to keep quiet  )
Langdale Lightweights track bike. Staying as it's brilliant and rare.
Argon E116 - TT bike. Also staying. Or I'm getting it if he gets hold of a Ridley Dean.
BeOne Raw Comp - his training bike and he built it up last year. Very rare, amazingly fast but very hardcore to ride. He loves it.
Boardman AirPro - the only 'spare' we had last year so became his winter bike despite being matt black. Currently on a Zwift set-up and my new NeilPryde arrival will take it's place on the smart turbo.
PlanetX Nanolight - built this summer for hillclimb competitions. Weighs 5.5kg. Apparently fast but I'm over the rider weight limit 
Columbus X-Wing - cross / commuter. Someone at his school dented the top tube  so it's staying. Weighs nothing as it's half-carbon.
Carlton Corsa - orange retro. He built this last year as a fixie for holiday use. Rarely ridden as we live in the hills.
If asked which he'd keep people might think the Cervelo or Argon. But I'm guessing he'd keep the Langdale for track or the BeOne.

Oh, and SWMBO has a never-ridden Specialized Globe Daily Step-thru and son no. 1 has a Carrera Subway 1 for university use.


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> I only have 1 bike.


You should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Oct 2020)

Getting on for ten (too lazy to count) in three separate places, two countries.
The most expensive list price one (outside those ten) is broken down to a frame in my garage and probably won't be reborn/built up again.
My two favourite/most used bikes both cost me £30, though that's a slight cheat - they have had quality bits added, tho one of them has bits on it that came from that broken down expensive bike and a front wheel that was effectively free.
Waiting in an upstairs back bedroom is another bike related to those favourite two that cost me £21 and I plan to eventually build up before winter bites. If I manage to do it I have no reason to think that it won't be the equal of my rather fancier looking Hewitt, which effectively cost more than the broken down dale sitting in my garage.
Keep things simple folks


----------



## DCBassman (14 Oct 2020)

Three.
Flat-bar Scott roadie, modified so I can make it go up hills. Alloy. Around 2004-ish, original cost: £0
Trek 800 Sport rigid MTB, upgraded to also climb hills better. Steel. 2001 (2002 model), cost new £199.
Madison Revell mixte, Ishiwata/531 steel. Project as second/vintage bike. Modification list changing daily at the moment. Mid-80s. Cost: £17.50.

Most ridden is the Scott, by a long way. I may sell the Trek at some point, but I'm rather attached to it as I've owned it from new.


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2020)

Mrs F has two bikes.

Pinnacle Stratus 3.0 hybrid - really nice bike to ride - about £550 new. She's had it over 10 years
BMC Fourstroke FS03 - 29er XC MTB full suspension 100mm travel - bought from a mate - bike is worth over £2k. Mint condition.

She likes both, but the Pinnacle is so easy to ride - just glides along.


----------



## tyred (14 Oct 2020)

I have about 20 bikes but I don't have a TV set.


----------



## wafter (14 Oct 2020)

At the risk of getting sucked into responding to a spammy thread...

I have three: 

- 2017 Boardman Team Carbon (Road)
- 2020 Genesis Croix de Fer 30 ("Gravel")
- 1987 Raleigh Routier (Road / Utility)


On practicality / minimalism grounds I'd prefer to have only one, although they all have their place. If I could have only one it'd be the Genesis without a second thought as it's so versatile and has seen by far the most miles out of all of them.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (14 Oct 2020)

5 and as they are all custom builds, I just list the frames

Rose Granite Chief Full sus trail/enduro
Cube LTD hardtail XC/trail
Planet X London Road gravel
Planet X London Road Eeeb commuter/urban ripper
Planet X Maratona carbon road bike

Not sure which is my fave as they all do distinctly different things, but if I could keep only one it would be the gravel London Road version which is the one I've easily used the most in the last year


----------



## theloafer (14 Oct 2020)

down to 4
fav is the e-bike ATM 
Arthur Caygill tourer .. custom build
Specialized tri-cross .. work and shopping
Cannondale synapse apex .. carbon road 
Riese + muller supercharger Rohloff GX e-bike .. early retirement gift to me


----------



## Sharky (14 Oct 2020)

Four, but no favourites. They all have a different purpose.
1. Single speed Bowery 72 for short distance workouts
2. Ribble winter bike with gears (1x10) and heavier tyres - just started using it this month
3. Focus summer bike (1x10) with lighter wheels. Keep saving it for when the summer comes and with lockdowns, haven't ridden it for 12 months
4. Nelson track bike (fixed) with front tri-spoke and deep rear wheels. Only used for time trials and this year have only done 4 tens, so have done less than 70 miles on it this year.


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Oct 2020)

Mercian with Rohloff,
1930s Rudge for special events.
Harry Hall cos it was my first 531 bike.
Woodrup fixed.
Genesis flyer
Not yet in existence, some 531/653 frame from NW England, (Ribble, Graham Weigh etc. not fussy which) as a late 80s or early 90s replica.

Forgot the rescue Sun Scirroco.


----------



## the_mikey (14 Oct 2020)

Currently have two:

Giant TCR (2011)
Ribble CGR (2016)

I like the GIant TCR mostly, it's fun, fast, and doesn't leave you wasted after only 20km.

I only like the Ribble CGR because it has mudguards.


----------



## Slioch (14 Oct 2020)

I have 5.

Carbon road bike for summer
Cheap Alu roadbike for winter
Touring bike
Hardtail MTB
Folding bike

My favourite is the winter roadbike. It's a £250 Carrera from Halfords that I've gradually upgraded to full Tiagra groupset, better (lighter) wheels, and full mudguards. Cheap as chips to maintain, and I just love riding it.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Oct 2020)

I have 2 1/2. I have:

A Thorn tourer called Liesl.
A Trek Lexa called Margarita.
A Burley tandem called Tony (who is, as yet, unridden due to work needed that's impossible with Covid restrictions).

I will keep riding Liesl until I die. Interestingly, I've lent my road bike to my 10-year-old son many times but I never lend him Liesl. We have so many good memories together, me and that bike! 

I still need a MTB...


----------



## Rusty Nails (14 Oct 2020)

Always the newest, whatever it is.


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Oct 2020)

At the moment the list is;

Ridley Helium SL with Dura-Ace di2 with either Wheelsmith carbon and DT Swiss ally wheels.
-pure road bike
Ridley Kanzo Adventure now with a mix of GRX/Ultegra RX di2 with Stayer Carbon or Halo Vapour rimmed 650b wheels
-do all(ish) bike for adventure, commutes and was meant for audaxing but covid and work has cutatiled that.
Ridley X-Trail with Ultegra Di2(bit of a theme here) and Halo Vapours.
-commuter/turbo bike and winter road bike.
All-City Super Professional with XT di2 and racks and basket.Also now sporting 'rad' swept back "Crazy Bars"
-commuter,utility and light off road duties.
Trek FX with a hotch potch of bits.
-commuter
Coming soon something else
- drove and track 'shredder'

Can't really pick one, like them all.

Plus the better halfs collection;

Liv Avail roadie with Ultegra 
Cotic Escapade tour/adventure with GRX 
Kona Smoke off roader with XT/Hope/Margura mix
Trek Multitrack (US built one) with Sora flat bar kit

Think that'll do


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Oct 2020)

I have 16!

Specialized Roubaix Pro Dura Ace Carbon.
Specialized Tricross Comp Alu/Carbon.
Paul Hewitt Chiltern Reynolds 631.
Specialized Epic Expert Aluminium MTB.
Specialized Epic Expert Carbon MTB.
Specialized Crux Elite CX.
Trek 1400 USPS.
Genesis Day One Reynolds 525.
Orbit Thompson Reynolds 531.
Fondriest Columbus Steel.
Ciclismo Reynolds 531 Millenium.
Trek 6500.
Marin Muirwoods MTB.
Giant Bowery 72.
Enik Pordoi Tange Steel.
Trek 830.

My Roubaix is my Best Road bike but I tend to ride my Tricross the most. I have owned my Orbit for the longest, probably 30+ years.
I trimmed my fleet recently and sold a Gary Fisher & Claud Butler MTB.
I like them all, My Roubaix and Aluminium Specialized Epic were bought new all the rest were used bargains from eBay mostly but also Facebook and the Post Office window, I even ended up buying one from Cyclechat classifieds that I had listed myself for a friend!


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Five

The Brox Quad


----------



## Tigerbiten (15 Oct 2020)

0.
I don't have a bike, I have a recumbent trike ........ 
A ICE Sprint FS, modded with a hardshell seat plus Schlumpf HSD and Rohloff internal hub gears.

Luck ...........


----------



## Brummie53 (15 Oct 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> I have 16!
> 
> Specialized Roubaix Pro Dura Ace Carbon.
> Specialized Tricross Comp Alu/Carbon.
> ...


----------



## Brummie53 (15 Oct 2020)

The burning question is “Where do you keep them all” ? I’ve been in cycle shops with fewer bikes than that LOL


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2020)

9 here though one of em is Maz's

Favourite is between my Ridgeback and Raleigh Equipe,












Most used is still the Trike in my Avatar


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Oct 2020)

Brummie53 said:


> The burning question is “Where do you keep them all” ? I’ve been in cycle shops with fewer bikes than that LOL


We have a double garage with a fair bit of space, some are hung up some on the deck, the car remains outside! I know I have a bit of an obsession but apart from the two bikes I purchased new they have all been, in my opinion, bargains. I really enjoy fettling unloved bikes and bringing them back to life.


----------



## DRHysted (15 Oct 2020)

Not enough, the last one I bought.


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> 9 here though one of em is Maz's
> 
> Favourite is between my Ridgeback and Raleigh Equipe,
> 
> ...



Tyres are flat ! 👅


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2020)

No idea 
Best / favourite has to be Marin Bear Valley


----------



## figbat (15 Oct 2020)

...oh and beyond my 5 there are three other's in the house that I have to maintain:

Kona Caldera alloy 26" hardtail; the wife's bike but in truth one of my cast-offs
Cube Race 240 24" kid's hardtail; lovely bike that my daughter has pretty much grown out of
Specialized Hotrock 24" kid's hardtail; a really nice bike my son is enjoying a lot.

There is also the prospect of my personal fleet going N+1 soon - I have sort of caught the retro bike bug; started with my Trek 830 build then enhanced by the purchase of a '79 Kingpin. This got me to remembering my first 'proper' MTB, a mid-90s Saracen Dirt Trax. I even perused classifieds to see if I could find one. Then I learn that the friend I donated my old one to several years ago has bought a new bike, so I enquired about the old one ("my" Saracen) - he still has it and has said I can have it back if I want it.


----------



## TempleDancer (15 Oct 2020)

Two for me.

Favourite is my Commencal Super 4. Not much by today's standards, but so much fun to ride, although I don't MTB so much these days.





Most used is my singlespeed Plug. At some point, it will be replaced by something with gears, but prices and availability make that a no go at the moment.


----------



## C R (15 Oct 2020)

Only two.

Triban RC500 road bike, bought earlier in the year, my bike for long rides as long as it isn't too wet.

A no brand 90s rigid MTB bought for £45 when I was at university in 1999. Kept in the garage unused for a long time, I brought it back to life and refurbished it in 2016 when I started cycling again. Only the frame, seat and handlebar are left from the original. I now use it for commuting, utility trips, foul weather rides and rides with the family. Still my favourite because of the memories.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Tyres are flat ! 👅


Aye 3 hours later it looked like this.


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Oct 2020)

I had 3 but had to give up 1 due to space/wife contraints. I got rid of my old steel commuter road bike so I have a Bob Jackson traditional tourer and a Dahon weirdo 26" 8 speed hub, disk break sort of folder as my everday all purpose bike. I ride the Dahon most of the time and really like it.
I should like by BJ more but it has always been troublesome when it comes to gears and brakes. That is probably more due to Mr Shimano than Mr Jackson.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (15 Oct 2020)

Dan77 said:


> 1. Trek FX2 Disc Hybrid.
> Soon to be joined by a Canyon CF SL Disc 8.0 Di2 though. Bit of a gamble at the price but certainly expect that to become my favourite bike!


Had my eye on Canyon CF SL Disc 8.0 Di2 also. Won't buy it but I can dream of owning it one day 😅


----------



## Anonymous1502 (15 Oct 2020)

vickster said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself


It isn't a choice for me unfortunately


----------



## Anonymous1502 (15 Oct 2020)

Cathryn said:


> I have 2 1/2. I have:
> 
> A Thorn tourer called Liesl.
> A Trek Lexa called Margarita.
> ...


It is nice how you named your bikes. I just call my one baby. 😊


----------



## pjd57 (15 Oct 2020)

3
A 12year old Carrera hybrid
A 3 year old Voodoo CX
A second hand Dolan preffisio road bike, I only bought recently.

Favourite.....love the Dolan, but will probably use it less than the others.
The old hybrid is great for shopping and carrying stuff.
The CX has been great , done thousands of miles on it , roads and paths.

So I can't decide.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Oct 2020)

I have 7...

A slightly up specced Van Nicholas Ventus (an early 50th birthday present to myself)
A Van Nicholas Ventus SE set up for mainly commuter duties with removable mudguards
A Spa Elan for all round duties
Planet X Pro-Carbon
Flat bar based around an On-One Pickenflick Ti frame
Giant Rapid 1 flatbar
On-One Bootzipper rigid 29er

I don't have a favourite as they are all be used (weather dependant) for commuting, leisure rides or shopping trips, plus four of them can be used off road to some extent. It just depends on what mood I'm in as to which one I use.


----------



## Brummie53 (16 Oct 2020)

Good on you Spiderweb for bringing bikes back to life


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Oct 2020)

I have 2
Dawes Galaxy 
Orbea hardtail 

The Dawes is my favourite


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Oct 2020)

10 at present:

Roadbikes (all steel except the Ribble (Carbon) and Giant (Alu)):
Ribble R872 (2015) used for Sportives, not ridden for two years.
Lombardia (1990), love it!
Bottecchia (1989), love it!
Pug (1985), love it!
Pug (1997), love it!
Giant (2006), not ridden for four years.

MTBs:
2 x Giants (2006 and 2008), neither ridden for "some time".

Fixed:
Mango cheapy thing, great fun!

Pub Bike:
B'Twin something or other (2014?), nicknamed the "Old Beast", go to bike for trips to shops, quick spin along coast path, any excuse really.

The Giants have to be kept for sentimental/emotional reasons, as belonged to my wife's late husband who was killed in a motorbike accident.

Guess which are my favourites , although definite soft spot for the Mango (my winter commute) and the "Old Beast". The '97 Pug is my summer commute, the other 80/90's steel framed beauties (built when bikes "looked right" IMHO, are fun, dry miles only).

Oh, and I have a 1970's BSA steel frame "project" in the bike shed.


----------



## Gunk (17 Oct 2020)

Far too many, my favourite depends on which mood I’m in.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Dec 2020)

8. Bikes. I dont really have a favourite. But my 6 speed Brompton is probably the most versatile.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2020)

Lost count


----------



## Old jon (20 Dec 2020)

Three.
The favourite is the one I am riding.


----------



## HLaB (20 Dec 2020)

Not enough


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Dec 2020)

Old Ribble - Riser bars, 34T chainring, 12-32T 7 speed and a rack, Pretty much my default bike.
New Ribble - flat bars, 50/34T chainset, 13-26T 8 speed and a rack, but I need to fix the indexing...
Dynatech 401Ti - drop bars, singlespeed 39/17 gearing and yes, a rack.
Brompton M12R - 50/34T and 13-16 on a BWR hub.
I have toured on all four of them.
I also have a cheap Chinese electric folder that I used for commuting in those happy pre-Covid days, and a hand-built 531ST that needs a rebuild (and probably a respray) that I've ridden in France, Austria, Germany, Belgium and Portugal.
Also a 1970s Carlton, an early 80s Raleigh Winner with 24" wheels, and a Mission 6 speed trike. They'll be up for sale eventually.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2020)

Raleigh Sojourn tourer, rebuilt from a wreck, probably a 2011.
Raleigh Competition G.S., currently rebuilding from a basement find in derelict condition, 1980 model.
Panasonic MC 2500, early rigid MTB built into a drop bar tourer, mid 1980s.
Schwinn Sierra MTB in black chrome from the early 80s, currently restoring
A Sun Seeker recumbent tricycle
A Schwinn Passage touring bike, soon to be given to the co-op to make space for a 2000's Trek Navigator 200.
Trek Navigator 200.
A Bianchi Squadra 1985.
A Trek 600 series, mid 1980's sport tourer.
A Falcon San Remo from 1971
A Falcon Olympic to be restored, maybe as a single speed
A fame for a Trek Elance, 1985, to be modernized one day.
If I have more than 500 USD invested in this entire collection, I would be surprised.


----------



## MntnMan62 (21 Dec 2020)

I have two. Road and Mountain. 

My road bike:

Motobecane Sprintour with complete Ultegra kit. Stuck a Specialized Phenom Expert saddle on there and I'm all comfy. Pedals are Time ATAC Alium mountain bike pedals. No sense having to buy two sets of shoes. 







My mountain bike:

Schwinn Mesa GSX. Marzocchi Bomber Z4 front fork. Shimano LX drivetrain. Titec bar, stem and seatpost and Rogue ODI Lock on grips. Sun Rhyno Lite rims. That's the original Scwhinn saddle but I just picked up another Specialized Phemom Expert and haven't put it on yet. And yep, the Time ATAC Alium pedals.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Dec 2020)

6 owned. Super 6 is favourite because I got it cheap and also it's used the most. In addition it has cheaper components so my 2-year parts-replacements are cheap too. Needs a new saddle, has a stuck seatpost, probably needs new shifters, and horror of horrors, it has mismatched wheels, different colour outer cables, wouldn't mind getting new bar tape. Yet it soldiers on. Frame looks reasonable but with a couple of battle scars. Mechanically works good though and the drivetrain is always kept clean. That reminds me, I better change the brake pads soon.

Edit: it seems I phrased the above to imply only the super 6 was bought on the cheap but actually all bar one was.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2020)

Ooh! It's a bit difficult.
Nothing new .
A lot are old steel frames which I can swap components around from frame to frame according to how I feel .
A few of them were saved from being scrapped and so I rescued them .
I have a aluminium frame Carrera Vulcan which I welded up the splits in the steerer tube but has developed some more splits . Not sure if I will scrap it or not . It was fun to ride it in the snow ..
A Coventry Eagle convertible tandem. I managed to give it a test ride last year solo.
My favourite ride at the moment is my 1980 Raleigh Record Ace. Bought as a frame and fitted with Campag cranks , rear mech, brakes and hubs .It rides really well.
Most recent project is a Falcon Professional Frame, it won't be ready for a while . If it rides as well as my Black Diamond it will be well worth it.
Albion Cycles of Melksham . Saved from being binned. It was a slow hard ride until Fettled and fitted with allow wheels .
BSA Sportsman, another frame saved from being destroyed.
BSA Tour de France bought as a donor frame for parts.
Carlton Competition frame , the reason why I bought the BSA .
Carlton Kermesse 1980's version .
Carlton Clubman bought as a frame only .
Carlton Cobra frame. I fancied a nice shiny bike .
Dawes Double Blue mid 1960's . Couldn't resist it .
Dawes Shadow 25 inch a bit of a stretch . The only bike with mudguards .
Falcon Black Diamond bought in the 80's at a garage sale. It rides really well now with alloy bits .
Falcon Club Special bought as a frame . Needs working on.
Falcon Professional Frame. Present project .
Flying Scot bought as a frame at a car boot sale .
Holdsworth Record . The first bike I bought for myself new in 1971.
Raleigh Criterium Triathlon 12 , bought 2nd hand in the 80's. Another 25 inch frame , rides well though .
Raleigh Record Ace , bought as a frame only. My present favourite ride .
I may have a lot of frames but a lot of them use similar components which can be swapped around if and when needed . I also have a spare bike available if anything should happen .


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Dec 2020)

mustang1 said:


> 6 owned. Super 6 is favourite because I got it cheap and also it's used the most. In addition it has cheaper components so my 2-year parts-replacements are cheap too. Needs a new saddle, has a stuck seatpost, probably needs new shifters, and horror of horrors, it has mismatched wheels, different colour outer cables, wouldn't mind getting new bar tape. Yet it soldiers on. Frame looks reasonable but with a couple of battle scars. Mechanically works good though and the drivetrain is always kept clean. That reminds me, I better change the brake pads soon.


Sounds great. What a bike should be. I'd try to sort the seatpost.


----------



## mustang1 (21 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Sounds great. What a bike should be. I'd try to sort the seatpost.


I'm sure I can sort it - it's just that it's at the right height so I wasn't too bothered.


----------



## Gunk (21 Dec 2020)

As I build, restore, buy and sell, we always have lots of bikes around but these are my 5 keepers. An eclectic mix, but I love them all.

2012 Raleigh Ti Replica, just a lovely bike and reminds me of being 15 again.







2007 Specialized S Works Epic, a bit like Triggers broom, not much of the original bike left, and always temperamental, but on a good day when it all works it’s a truly brilliant bike. 






My Ribble Dedacciai EM2 “Shimpagnolo” turbo trainer bike, built up out of odds and sods, but far better than the sum of its parts.






An early 1995 Mk2 Brompton, this has been rebuilt and updated, no explanation needed, everyone should own one of these.






And my latest acquisition, a Van Nicholas Amazon, I’ve wanted a Ti bike for a while now and this is just lovely, it’s now my workhorse and this summer I’ll use it for longer rides.


----------



## FishFright (21 Dec 2020)

Eleven , 9 bikes and 2 recumbent trikes. 

My ICE VTX trike is my favourite thing to ride closely followed by my Van Nicholas Zephyr. .... Or my Longstaff tourer .... I'm getting my Guerciotti Record back on the road ready for better weather and that is rather nice . ... There again my 2000/1 Specialized Enduro has got me back enjoying MTBing so ... Oh i don't know !


----------



## Caperider (21 Jan 2021)

4 -sals
a bucksaw favorite , scott speedster s-50 flat bar conversion ,'03 vision recumbent i restores and super mirage motobecane '82 vintage


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jan 2021)

Caperider said:


> scott speedster s-50 flat bar conversion


Aha! I'm not the only one who's done this to a Scott roadie, then!


----------



## Venod (22 Jan 2021)

I have had a lot of bikes but the three I have now I am happy with. a CX a Road Bike and a MTB, but I am always on the lookout for another, I am that content with the three I have, I talked myself out of Raleigh Dynatech Ti that looked in very good condition.

OnOne Pickenflick
Cannondale Synapse
Trek Procalibre MTB

The favourite has to be the OnOne.


----------



## Teamfixed (22 Jan 2021)

Four (ish)
An Alu Ribble road from about 2005 with Campag Centaur and Campag proton wheels.

An Alf Webb 531c with a mix of Dura Ace and 105 with indexed down tube shifters and SUP rims.

A Gillott frame fixed 48x19 (not an old Gillott unfortunately, one of the bought out ones but still nice) 
Large flange Campag track hubs 

A Scott hardtail MTB

I also have a rather neat Ribble with Campag Daytona/Centaur on American classic wheels that I had set set up for time trialing. ( I was never much good anyway!)
but have converted back to road and my partner rides it.... no idea who it belongs to then 

If I could keep only one it would be the Alf Webb. When I had it re enameled, I had eyes brazed on the back so it will take a rack for light touring. I have clip on mudguards on it but strip it down with light tyres and its great.


----------



## johnblack (22 Jan 2021)

Blue Axino
Cannondale CAAD 8
Trek Procaliber

The Blue is my favourite, because it's my summer bike, must be at least 10 years old now, ex team bike, such a great ride, great uphill and fast on the flat, such a comfortable bike, love it.

However, the CAAD is great fun and can take a hell of a beating so always goes with me to Belgium. 

The Trek 29er just does everything really well, but is a bit dull.


----------



## Binka (23 Jan 2021)

Recumbent ice Sprint trike
rigid 1990s mtb
front suspension mtb
liv hybrid for commuting
Liv Avail AR
Spezialized Tricross
1960s/70s Raleigh Twenty.

the Ice Sprint is my favourite in winter. The Avail AR is my favourite in summer.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jan 2021)

3 bikes;
Raleigh Record Ace ... ish
Raleigh Sirocco
And ....
My go anywhere Jamis / SPA super bike .... I love it ...


----------



## mattobrien (23 Jan 2021)

I'm always looking to expand the stable but running out of niches that need filling and allow my to justify adding to it.

I am in the process of building a light weight bike, which should be finished for the spring. Just waiting for a few components to arrive, like the 49g saddle, 126g bars and 70g stem.

Once I have that then I am really struggling to find space for much else, let alone the opportunity to ride it. I could probably do with help justifying a few more bikes...


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2021)

I currently have 7.
My 1975 Dawes Galaxy which I got in 1976.
A 1978 Falcon Black Diamond.
A1997 Dawes Galaxy from new.
A 1998 Dawes Audax from new
A 2004 Condor Italia from new
A 2018 Condor Classico, a retirement present to myself. 
A Brompton 3 speed from around 18 years ago.

Plus over the years I have had 3 bikes stolen, 2 the locks were cut and one old Peugeot taken from outside the indian takeaway one night, and sold on 3 more.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jan 2021)

(3)
road bike - light love it for long solo summer rides
hybrid - great for family vacations & riding w/ same. also good for hard pack dirt trails or paved trails with light snow & ice when equipped with it's studded tires
mtb - past few years been having more fun weith this one, exploring & falling. used to go 4wheeling but now I get more exercise on a bike!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I currently have 7.
> My 1975 Dawes Galaxy which I got in 1976.
> A 1978 Falcon Black Diamond.
> A1997 Dawes Galaxy from new.
> ...



I'll take a wild guess that you might possibly have a slight preference for steel!


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'll take a wild guess that you might possibly have a slight preference for steel!


Only one Ally framed bike with carbon forks and stays bike in my stable. The Italia.
I do prefer Steel with proper horizontal cross bars.


----------



## stoatsngroats (24 Jan 2021)

I have 2, Mrs SnG has 2, each of us has a Brommie, principally for our touring plans.
The other 2 are a Genesis CDA30, and a Cube Reaction Pro ebike, which enables me to have to use some effort to keep up with Mrs SnG on hills.
My fave is the Genesis, but when I’m using the Nine Streets, that’s my fave 🤪


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I do prefer Steel with proper horizontal cross bars.



On a road frame, anything else looks wrong, IMHO. 

There's some nice machines in that list, very similar to the sort of stuff I favour myself. Does the later Galaxy frame ride much differently to the early one?


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Jan 2021)

Steel is Real ....


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> On a road frame, anything else looks wrong, IMHO.
> 
> There's some nice machines in that list, very similar to the sort of stuff I favour myself. Does the later Galaxy frame ride much differently to the early one?


It's very similar, very comfortable, but the handling is ever so slightly more relaxed on the 1975 bike as the geometry is more slack and I still have 27 inch wheels on it with 1 1/4 tyres. The Brooks saddle on it came from a forum stalwart who went by the name of Vernon.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> It's very similar, very comfortable, but the handling is ever so slightly more relaxed on the 1975 bike as the geometry is more slack .



Interesting, I thought all the lugged Galaxies had the same frame angles. If anything I was expecting you to say the tubeset made one version feel somewhat different to the other.
I've only had a short-ish ride on a late 80's/early 90's Galaxy so it might not be a fair comparison, but I get the impression compared to my Raleigh Royal the frames are a bit more "solid" although still comfortable.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Two rather soul-less carbon bikes that cost £6k.... one 90's Cannondale MTB, worth a fraction of that, but I would rather lose a digit


----------



## Anonymous1502 (24 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Only one Ally framed bike with carbon forks and stays bike in my stable. The Italia.
> I do prefer Steel with proper horizontal cross bars.


How come you prefer steel? Steel bikes are significantly heavier than aluminium and carbon bikes?


----------



## Anonymous1502 (24 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Two rather soul-less carbon bikes that cost £6k.... one 90's Cannondale MTB, worth a fraction of that, but I would rather lose a digit


What brand are your carbon bikes? Do you think the brand of the bike matters?


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> How come you prefer steel? Steel bikes are significantly heavier than aluminium and carbon bikes?


I have a steel framed Jamis / SPA wonder bike .... it weighs 16.5 kg fully loaded with my typical day kit ... Since i bought it i have lost 22kg in body mass .... Technically it is therefore weightless in Earth gravity and i must tie it down at all times ....
Pedant Alert .. Yes, i understand it retains a mass of 16.5kg ...


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> How come you prefer steel? Steel bikes are significantly heavier than aluminium and carbon bikes?


Several of my steel bikes are over 40 years old, even my newest one the Condor Classico is Columbus SLX steel.
I prefer the classic shape and look of a traditional diamond road frame.
My Italia is aluminium and carbon and is a more modern design, very comfortable to ride, but I prefer the more traditional look. 
Also steel frames can be repaired more easily than ally and carbon should it need it.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (24 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Several of my steel bikes are over 40 years old, even my newest one the Condor Classico is Columbus SLX steel.
> I prefer the classic shape and look of a traditional diamond road frame.
> My Italia is aluminium and carbon and is a more modern design, very comfortable to ride, but I prefer the more traditional look.
> Also steel frames can be repaired more easily than ally and carbon should it need it.


What exactly is the traditional shape? What bike shapes are there?


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> What exactly is the traditional shape? What bike shapes are there?


This is a traditional diamond frame, horizontal crossbar, 46 years old and still going strong





This is a semi compact road frame with sloping top tube(crossbar)


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> What brand are your carbon bikes? Do you think the brand of the bike matters?


Ghost road bike and Specialized gravel bike. Yes i think brand matters, as some brands are sh*te.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> Steel bikes are significantly heavier than aluminium and carbon bikes?



Except that they aren't significantly heavier, in the case of aluminium at least. Aluminium is weaker than steel, so you need to use more of it, and you can't allow an alloy frame to flex in use because if it does it will eventually fatigue crack, so you have to build it overly stiff.
What you do get with alloy is a given degree of lightness at a lower manufacturing cost than steel, so long as you make them in a country where the energy required to smelt the alloy is low enough.
Titanium is also energy-intensive to refine and process into tubing suitable for bicycle frames, which is why most of the tubing and fabrication also happens in the far east.
Carbon fibre frames can be made significantly lighter than steel, which is why they now dominate pro racing. Where cost is no object carbon frames can be very light, but they carry significant drawbacks like effectively concealing critical structural faults and being more prone to certain type of impact damage.
Steel frames are more durable than both carbon fibre and aluminium, are less prone to in-service weld failures than titanium, and high quality ones can be made as light as aluminium albeit not quite as light as carbon.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> How come you prefer steel? Steel bikes are significantly heavier than aluminium and carbon bikes?


I have just looked at the difference between the Condor Italia Aluminium framed bike with carbon fork, and my Classico with SLX steel frame and fork, and the difference is 300g. 1500 g as opposed to 1800g for the Classico.
Whilst that may be a lot of weight for a pro road racer, for us mortals it doesn't really make any difference.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (25 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ghost road bike and Specialized gravel bike. Yes i think brand matters, as some brands are sh*te.


Which ones do you consider sh*te?


----------



## Anonymous1502 (25 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Except that they aren't significantly heavier, in the case of aluminium at least. Aluminium is weaker than steel, so you need to use more of it, and you can't allow an alloy frame to flex in use because if it does it will eventually fatigue crack, so you have to build it overly stiff.
> What you do get with alloy is a given degree of lightness at a lower manufacturing cost than steel, so long as you make them in a country where the energy required to smelt the alloy is low enough.
> Titanium is also energy-intensive to refine and process into tubing suitable for bicycle frames, which is why most of the tubing and fabrication also happens in the far east.
> Carbon fibre frames can be made significantly lighter than steel, which is why they now dominate pro racing. Where cost is no object carbon frames can be very light, but they carry significant drawbacks like effectively concealing critical structural faults and being more prone to certain type of impact damage.
> Steel frames are more durable than both carbon fibre and aluminium, are less prone to in-service weld failures than titanium, and high quality ones can be made as light as aluminium albeit not quite as light as carbon.


I guess it's the low quality steel bikes that are heavy in this case.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> I guess it's the low quality steel bikes that are heavy in this case.



The cheap ones are usually heavier than they need to be. The makers follow the fashion of building the frames with big diameter tubes, so uninformed buyers might think they are made from aluminium. The cheap steel bikes with suspension are really horrible, just like a tank to ride. Steel bikes that are not overbuilt and aren't trying to deceive the buyer do not have to be particularly heavy. They won't be that light, but they are acceptable to live with. The moral of the story is don't buy flashy throwaway junk designed for visual impact.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> the difference is 300g. 1500 g as opposed to 1800g for the Classico.
> Whilst that may be a lot of weight for a pro road racer, for us mortals it doesn't really make any difference.



It's not much more than the difference between going out with a full water bottle and a half full one. 1,800g is incredibly light for a steel frame, literally half the weight of a cheapo hi-tensile one. The weight difference will all be in the carbon fork anyway in this case. It won't be in the frame itself.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (25 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It's not much more than the difference between going out with a full water bottle and a half full one. 1,800g is incredibly light for a steel frame, literally half the weight of a cheapo hi-tensile one. The weight difference will all be in the carbon fork anyway in this case. It won't be in the frame itself.


What are the heaviest components of a bike? What makes mountain bikes so much heavier if it is not the steel frame?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> What are the heaviest components of a bike? What makes mountain bikes so much heavier if it is not the steel frame?



Marginal gains. It’s the accumulation of a combination of components being heavier.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> What are the heaviest components of a bike? What makes mountain bikes so much heavier if it is not the steel frame?


Suspension front fork for a start. Then the wheels. Budget groupsets that are functional but heavy. Top end groupsets weigh a lot less, but you pay a lot more.


----------



## Brummie53 (30 Jan 2021)

As a returner to cycling after many years away I have just two bikes:-

1.Raleigh Royale 5 speed approx 1966-68

2.Apollo 10 speed - age unknown, bought second hand in 1996

Also lurking in the garage my sons Claud Butler MTB 1999

Favourite has to be the Raleigh as it is the only new bike I’ve owned !

All three currently off the road requiring overhauls. Hope to start soon.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Jan 2021)

Not such a bad collection as some of the bike snobs would have you believe.
Raleigh never built junk bikes, even the budget ones were durable.
Claud Butler made some very decent lugged MTB frames 30 years ago. I think the quality went downhill more recently though.
Even the much maligned Apollos weren't that bad in the 80's and 90's. Yes, they tended to be on the heavy side and might be seen by some as a bit agricultural in execution, but if properly maintained and not neglected they could still be expected to work OK and keep working OK for years.
A lot of the supposed quality issues with some cheaper bikes was largely down to the fact they were bought by non-enthusiasts who had no interest in, or concept of, regular maintenance. They would just bash them around, drop them on the ground, leave them out in the rain, never bother to lube anything - then slag the bikes off when they gave up the ghost.


----------



## vickster (30 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> What are the heaviest components of a bike? What makes mountain bikes so much heavier if it is not the steel frame?


fat knobbly mountain bike tyres are heavy compared to road tyres too (well maybe not so much vs marathon plus )


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> fat knobbly mountain bike tyres are heavy compared to road tyres



Particularly if the MTB also has steel wheels, which were not uncommon on the lower budget 26" models from the 80s and very early 90's. Wide clearance unicrown MTB forks can be getting on for twice the weight of a high quality brazed steel road fork. Suspension forks are even worse still. Tubing is often way oversized and excessively heavy too.
An MTB frame doesn't have to weigh a ton to be strong, but they were often designed by people who had the mentality that more metal means better and were squarely aimed at the undiscerning buyer.


----------



## Gixxerman (30 Jan 2021)

4
Trek Madone 5.2 (2008) with Dura Ace. The gearing is a little too high for me now at my age.
Trek 7.3FX My first bike as an adult. Bought in 2009 when I decided to start cycling again. Now converted to a light tourer.
Trek 8500 MTB (2009) Bought of ebay in 2011 (replacing a Trek 4700 MTB that was my first toe dip into mountain biking). Liked mountain biking so much I bought a better steed.
Dahon Vybe C7A folder Bought to commute from park and ride, plus handy for getting from car garage to work when car is getting work do on it. Also served me well on Hill / Mountain walking trips, as I can use it for for non-circular walks.

The C7A gets ridden the most as it is the only one with flat peddles on it, so I use it for short trips round town.
My favourite is the 8500. Still a great bike despite how old it is and having 26" wheels. Getting difficult to find spares now though, so it may, sadly, have to get replaced with something more modern.


----------



## Buck (30 Jan 2021)

3. My favourite? The one I’m riding at the time but I wish it was always my “best/summer” bike


----------



## FishFright (30 Jan 2021)

Van Nicholas Zepher with mixed 10spd Campag record/chorus
Guerciotti Record with 11spd Campag Athena
George Longstaff 531 tourer with mixed bits 3 x 10
Longstaff 11 compact Audax flat bars with mixed 1 x 9
Henry Burton of some kind , currently 3spd roadster set up
Specialized 2000 Enduro Pro
Specialized 2000 XC Comp
Cannondale 1988 M700
Kona Muni Mula 2000 mid project
Trice Classic in tourer setup 2006 cruciform upgraded to disks .
ICE VTX every ride is an event.

and I love them all


----------



## johnnyb47 (30 Jan 2021)

I have 3 bikes.
I have a 37 year old Peugeot Equipe road bike which holds great sentimental value to me. It was £103 back in the day and still it's immaculate today. Its made of pig iron and is heavy compared to modern stuff, but the ride is so smooth and still feels great to cycle on. It only comes out for special occasions as I'm very protective about it.
My other bike is Specialized Allez.
I bought it second hand around 4 years back, and in perfect condition. This bike has been used as my main bike and have covered nearly 20000 miles on it. I've had very little problems and apart from the usual maintenance it's been a great bike. The only issues where the awful wheels that came with it.. Endless problems and promptly changed them to a pair of Fulcrum wheels.
My third bike was kindly given to me by my Ex brother in law. It's a Boardman MTB.
It mostly gets used in the winter when the roads around here are caked in cow muck anf salt.
It has a tough life and always seems to need constant attention keeping it sweet. It's not so much the fault of the bike but more of the filthy conditions it's used in.
Out of the three, the Peugeot would be the one I'm mostly attached to. It's not light or fast, but i just get a nice warm feeling riding it, knowing it's part of my history and reminds me of my belated mum who bought me one all those years ago 🤗
As its old school and in immaculate condition it also draws alot of attention from fellow cyclists which always makes a great talking point.
The Specialized has been the bike though for losing the weight on.
After spending a long time fettling the riding position its now perfect for spending many hours in the saddle burning off the lard..
Sadly i don't really gel with the MTB. It feels heavy, slow and uncomfortable, but it's great for the harsh winter weather


----------



## Zipp2001 (31 Jan 2021)

I had six, three for the trails and three for the road. But I gave the Zipp2001 (1993) single speed to my son, so now down to five. I am down from a high of around 15 bikes at one time. I guess if I had to choose a favorite it would be my last remaining Zipp2001. It will be the only bike that I keep till the end.


----------



## david k (31 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> I only have 1 bike.


3
Carrera vanquish road bike 2011 ish version.
Boardman team CX 2014
BT twin 540 mountain bike 2019

Boardman probably my favourite


----------



## Randomnerd (31 Jan 2021)

Eight working bikes and maybe a dozen frames. 
Don’t have a favourite. They’re all good at their thing. Wouldn’t it hurt their feelings to hear that I cared for one over the rest?


----------



## fatjel (4 Feb 2021)

9 that are rideable listed in order of how often they are ridden as I love them all
Spa Cycles steel audax (steel, 105 8.5 kg)
Specialized Hardrock
Specialized Roubaix (carbon, ultegra di2 8.5 kg)
Planet X Kaffenback
Giant defy ( Ali , Sora 8.5 kg)
Bechetta Giro
Dolan Pre Cursa
Raleigh with electric motor
Unknown brand red three speed thing


----------



## anothersam (4 Feb 2021)

My favourite is the one in front, a custom built Enigma Esprit, even though it’s been naughty and had to be repaired by the boys in Hailsham.

Next in line in the pic, though not necessarily my affections, is an old Litsespeed Blue Ridge. Prone to mysterious noises which come and go. The nice long






bars feel extra stable when it’s extra windy.

Then we have the Langster, which is primarily a winter / wet weather bike

Finally comes the Dahon Presto Lite. It’s just for the city, and brilliant for the purpose.

They’re all singlespeed, though the Litespeed & Dahon didn’t start out that way.


----------



## Salad Dodger (4 Feb 2021)

2 bikes: an old full suspension Decathlon mountain bike and a Powacycle ebike. 
The mountain bike is light and comfortable, but the ebike with 2 big panniers is ever so convenient for local trips and shopping. 
One day, if I have some spare cash, I will sell both and buy a more upmarket ebike with longer range capability.


----------



## Alba Zeus (4 Feb 2021)

I have 3 on the go at the moment.

Boardman CX comp
Forme axe edge pro (Currently attached to the turbo for winter) 
B'Twin Alur 700

Boardman was bought on C2W scheme but its actually a cracking bit albeit fairly heavy.
Forme is my go to road bike
B'Twin I bought for no other reason than when I started cycling I started on a triban. I remember being in Decathlon and seeing the Alur but no way I was affording that back then so have always wanted one. Thankfully circumstances have changed these days so was able to purchase one on a whim one day and to be honest only been out on it once.


----------



## dodgy (4 Feb 2021)

*5*
Rose Carbon - Ultegra Di2 (2012)
Genesis Day One - Alfine (Discs) full mudguards.
Giant Propel Advanced - Ultegra mechanical (Discs)
Tripster ATR - 105, ti frame & full proper mudguards (Discs)
Gocycle GX (Folding ebike) (Discs)

The bike I do the most miles on is the Tripster, because it's just so versatile, one of my favourite bikes ever.
The Giant hasn't been used much, it's 3 years old but I've had a series of injuries the last few years that has curtailed long rides, then we had lockdown.
The Rose is the bike I take on holiday as it's light, easy to pack down.
The Day One Alfine has literally barely ever been used <check notes> it's only done 863 miles in about 8 years, that's just a symptom of having more bikes than I need I suppose. We're moving house soon, might put it up for sale as I need the space. Would make a great commuter and it rides so well, one of the most comfortable bikes ever.
The Gocycle? Well that was a bit of a mad thing to buy, but it was a reward for something I won't go into detail on. It's an absolute hoot to ride, turns heads (if you care about such things) and you can take it anywhere. I have had it in buses, taxis, trains, pushed it around supermarkets. It's great.


----------



## overmind (4 Feb 2021)

1. Trek 720 Trekking (Winter Bike)
I bought this on Gumtree 2nd hand for £150 in good condition. I have really come to appreciate the quality of the components over time. The indexing on the gears is bang-on and has never given problems. It is a fantastic bike. Everything just feels really solid. I really understand what people mean by BSO now.

2. BTwin Triban 3 (Summer Bike)
Until I got the Trek this was my main bike and my favourite but it does not really cope with the bad weather or panniers. It was even stolen but I spotted the thief and grabbed it off him. I put a white charge spoon saddle on it which is great but has the downside that it makes the bike look more attractive (to thieves).

3. (Amazon) Vittesse Sprint (Pub bike)
I've modified this bike to death. It originally had racing bars but now has straight bars. I've replace the wheels and the handlebar (and the drivetrain multiple times). It is the bike I really learned bike mechanics on so it has a lot of sentimental value.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Feb 2021)

The hybrid ,CX, Dolan road bike




A real second hand bargain.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Feb 2021)

overmind said:


> 1. Trek 720 Trekking (Winter Bike)
> I bought this on Gumtree 2nd hand for £150 in good condition. I have really come to appreciate the quality of the components over time. The indexing on the gears is bang-on and has never given problems. It is a fantastic bike. Everything just feels really solid. I really understand what people mean by BSO now.
> View attachment 572012



The Trek 720's are really good bikes. A mate of mine had one he picked up secondhand. I was rather envious of it. He didn't appreciate it at all and used to just run it into the ground. One night the silly fecker had a proper bad smash up on it after having way too much beer and trying to ride it home.  He had to leave it as it wasn't rideable, and it had bits robbed off it by the time he came back for it. He ended up with a horrid suspension Apollo MTB as a replacement, which then got nicked from outside an establishment he was drinking inside. He gets the bus now, has given up riding.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (17 Feb 2021)

CAAD12 2018


----------



## KatherineTate (18 Feb 2021)

I have one Blix but I am really tempted to get another. Really into the folding and cargo concepts and both are cheaper than a car.


----------



## littlee (19 Feb 2021)

I have 4 - 
Cannondale CAAD8 105. 
Cervelo R3 ultegra 2013 I think. 
Canyon Nerve XC8 2011. 
Saracen Coors "Limited Edition" early 90's rigid MTB. 

CAAD8 is the favourite


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Feb 2021)

One, it's my favourite.


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Feb 2021)

Three bikes in total. 
My absolute favourite is my Wiggins Rouen, followed by a Cannondale trail 7 and then my hack bike which I really want to do up but to strip it down to frame and replace all components is really uneconomical.


----------

